# Squirrel vocalisation



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

This morning I was out walking and noticed some strange noises coming from a tree, I couldn't see anything in the tree so just assumed it was a quirky corvid. Then later this evening I was walking the dog only about half a mile from where I was this morning and I heard the noise again, I looked up and saw a grey squirrel sat on the branch looking at me and making this same weird noise. It's not a noise I would associate squirrels with, it was similar to what you might expect a duck to make. 

Does anyone have any explanations to it?Is it a breeding call?territorial?I'm just curious really. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Tiigaan (Sep 14, 2012)

This is weird I was walking along yesterday and came across the same thing. I never knew squirrels made any noise. I video'd it on my phone I will try and post orbit I'm on my phone now and don't know if it will work.

Poop doesn't look like I can link it at the moment.

I'll try some more fiddling.

Blessed Be /|\


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Squirrels have a huge range of sounds, between chatting to each other and warning shrieks when necessary. Tail twitching and foot stomping is also used to warn other squirrels of danger in the area.

Certainly if you want a squirrel to do something it doesn't want to do, it will tell you in no uncertain terms. Listen to this one who wants to sleep down my jumper and not be brought out, which was what I was trying to do!

16 wk old red squirrel trying to sleep up my jumper. - YouTube

16 wk old red squirrel trying to sleep up my jumper. - YouTube


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

feorag said:


> Squirrels have a huge range of sounds, between chatting to each other and warning shrieks when necessary. Tail twitching and foot stomping is also used to warn other squirrels of danger in the area.
> 
> Certainly if you want a squirrel to do something it doesn't want to do, it will tell you in no uncertain terms. Listen to this one who wants to sleep down my jumper and not be brought out, which was what I was trying to do!
> 
> ...


That's brilliant, I don't think people expect squirrels to make much noise. Do you know of any guides or anything along those terms for detirmining the difference in calls?Or will I have to just try to figure that out myself :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Just found this... This is almost identical to what I heard. 
British wildlife recordings - Environment and nature | British Library - Sounds


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

NickBenger said:


> That's brilliant, I don't think people expect squirrels to make much noise. Do you know of any guides or anything along those terms for detirmining the difference in calls?Or will I have to just try to figure that out myself :lol2:


I found the 2 I had then and the 4 more recent ones to be very vocal - they seemed to just chitter away all the time, but especially get very vocal if they didn't want to be stopped from doing anything.

The sounds that squirrel is making on the recording, do sound like warning noises to other squirrels, but I could be wrong.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

feorag said:


> I found the 2 I had then and the 4 more recent ones to be very vocal - they seemed to just chitter away all the time, but especially get very vocal if they didn't want to be stopped from doing anything.
> 
> The sounds that squirrel is making on the recording, do sound like warning noises to other squirrels, but I could be wrong.


In the morning there were a few dog walkers but it was a more walked area. 

In the evening it was just getting dark and I was in an area that is seldom walked. 

I guess it's quite possible that the squirrel was warning others of me and the dog. Thanks Feorag : victory:


----------



## Tiigaan (Sep 14, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_Q_f51HAE1tcm9CYW1zblc5M1k/edit

Hoping this works! 

Blessed Be /|\


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Tiigaan said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_Q_f51HAE1tcm9CYW1zblc5M1k/edit
> 
> Hoping this works!
> 
> Blessed Be /|\


Unfortunately doesn't work. If it's a journal then if you let me know the title of the article I can source it. I have Athens. : victory:


----------



## Tiigaan (Sep 14, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/photos/111122041781146368064/albums/5798786718705691025/5798786718871648562

This might work. If not I'll have to figure it tomorrow.

Blessed Be /|\


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

All I hear most mornings/evenings is the poxy squirrels outside! They make more noise then the birds or the traffic lol very vocal little critters. 

My flat is surrounded by trees and we have loads of squirrels living around us. The most common noise I think is a warning (can't listen to or link up sounds as am at work) but it's almost like a bird.

First time I heard it was last year walking the dog in the park. Heard the noise, looked up and there was the big fat squirrel staring down at me, screeching. I also didn't realise they were so vocal up until then, I always assumed they were like rats, just a mixture of small squeaks, snuffles etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

NickBenger said:


> I guess it's quite possible that the squirrel was warning others of me and the dog. Thanks Feorag : victory:


I would say that level of noise would be some kind of warning, either to other squirrels to warn them of danger, or to keep them away as a territorial thing.

We had 2 grey squirrels at our wildlife sanctuary which had been brought to us as tiny kittens, which we had handreared, but were then unable to release, so they lived with us until they died. They were just about silent most of the time, presumably because they were never threatened or handled or made to do something they didn't want to do.


----------

